# Quimby Road



## Number9 (Nov 28, 2004)

Unfortunately, the M3 is in the shop, so I wasn't able to schlepp the bike anywhere - so I had to just ride starting from home. Normally, I just ride up Mt. Hamilton Road (beginning just past the Grandview Restaurant) to the top, but this time I decided to take Mt. Hamilton Road to Quimby and down Quimby.

Wow, that's one tricky, technical descent! Steep enough to build speed quickly but with many sharp hairpins. Good thing I did the loop in the easy direction (i.e., down Quimby and back up Mt. Hamilton Road to go home) because going up Quimby looks like it would be pretty tough.

Quimby dumps you out into East San Jose where there's a fast straight section on which you can go pretty quickly. Rode back up to McKee and out to Japan Town and then to Santana Row. Fine outdoor dining to be had and much female eye candy to ponder. So I decided to have a yuppie lunch at the Yankee Pier (Pizza Antica was too crowded). Clam chowder, lobster roll, and some mango/mint drink - now I'm in heaven. Rode back home through downtown to Alum Rock and up Mt. Hamilton Road - talk about your urban commando cycling...

So what did the rest of you do over the long weekend?


----------



## Rushfan (Apr 20, 2003)

Number9 said:


> So what did the rest of you do over the long weekend?


Got crushed doing the Two Rocks Ride in Petaluma. Not in the best shape and 20 mph winds hurt me. But it was a beautiful ride, well supported. I'll do it next year.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Hey Number9,

Good to hear from you. I've gone up Quimby road a couple of times. Man that road is surprisingly steep!

Going down it can be treacherous. Last year, there was a death there. A novice lady rider picked up too much speed and went off the road if I remember correctly.

regards,
fc


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

You rode to Santana Row??? Man, talk about a death wish! Unfortunately I was driving there this weekend and that was scary enough for me.


----------



## Equakesfan (Feb 28, 2005)

Number9 said:


> Unfortunately, the M3 is in the shop, so I wasn't able to schlepp the bike anywhere - so I had to just ride starting from home. Normally, I just ride up Mt. Hamilton Road (beginning just past the Grandview Restaurant) to the top, but this time I decided to take Mt. Hamilton Road to Quimby and down Quimby.
> 
> Wow, that's one tricky, technical descent! Steep enough to build speed quickly but with many sharp hairpins. Good thing I did the loop in the easy direction (i.e., down Quimby and back up Mt. Hamilton Road to go home) because going up Quimby looks like it would be pretty tough.


Quimby is a difficult descent, you should try climbing it  I crashed descending Quimby and gave myself a serious concussion (in Nov. 04). I don't know how or why I crashed because of the concussion. Therefore, I often climb Quimby and descend Mt Hamilton to avoid descending Quimby.

Number9, We are practically neighbors (I live near Quimby and Ruby). Send me a PM if your interested in going for a ride sometime.


----------

